# Methode zum ermitteln des DHCP-Servers & DNS-Servers?



## alphaChill (28. Sep 2007)

Moin, wollte mal Fragen, von welchem Typ ich ein Objekt brauche und welche Methode das Objekt aufrufen muss, damit ich die Adresse des DHCP-Servers & DNS-Servers angezeigt bekomme?

Edit: Musste Frage korrigieren!


----------



## Kaladial (28. Sep 2007)

also geht glaube net so einfach... 
also meines wissens musst du ipconfig benutzen und dann den ausgabetext auswerten...


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Jepp, Gateway und co sind Sache der Netzwerkkarte. Da kommt man mit native Java nicht so einfach dran. 

btw: heißt es nicht "der" Gateway? statt "die" Gateway ...?

- Alex


----------



## alphaChill (28. Sep 2007)

Sry, habe mich geirrt... Hätte gern die Adress des DHCP-Servers & DNS-Servers...


----------



## tuxedo (28. Sep 2007)

Wird dennoch nicht besser mit Java...

- Alex


----------



## BarFooß (28. Sep 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: heißt es nicht "der" Gateway? statt "die" Gateway ...?


Ich bevorzuge *das* Gateway. Damit sind hoffentlich alle Möglichkeiten vertreten.  
Aber zu Geschlechtern von englischen Begriffen im Deutschen kann man viel streiten.
Nimmt man den Artikel der deutschen Übersetzung, gibt es viel Auswahl: http://dict.leo.org/?lp=ende&lang=d...on&sectHdr=on&spellToler=std&search=Gateway&=
"das Gateway", "der Netzübergang", "die Schnittstelle". Inwiefern "Gateway" als Übersetzung bezeichnet werden kann, ist wieder eine andere Frage.

Um zum Threadthema zu kommen, sehe ich auch nur die Möglichkeit, die Ausgabe von ifconfig o. ä. zu parsen oder per JNI vom System zu holen (falls dieses es anbietet). Bei Linux könnten auch unter /sys bzw. /proc "Dateien" sein, die die Infos enthalten.


----------



## jPat (28. Sep 2007)

So kann man es machen, da hast alles dabei mußt "nur" noch parsen 


```
Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c ipconfig /all" ); 
		 Scanner s = new Scanner( proc.getInputStream() );
```


----------



## jPat (28. Sep 2007)

Der Parser: nicht schön, aber selten!


```
Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c ipconfig /all" ); 
		 BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(proc.getInputStream()));
		
		
		String s = "";
		 while(s!=null){
		  s = in.readLine();
		  if (s.indexOf("DHCP-Server")>-1 ){
			 System.out.println(s);
			  int i = s.indexOf("DHCP-Server");
			 System.out.println(s.substring(s.indexOf(":", i)+2));		  
		  }
		 }
```
 :wink:


----------



## alphaChill (28. Sep 2007)

Vielen, vielen lieben Dank!!! Läuft wunderbar  :applaus:


----------

